# Moorish/Morisco architecture in America



## Deco (Mar 17, 2007)

I created this thread to find and join all moorish/morisco architecture in America. 

In Brazil, I only know three buildings:
1) Rio de Janeiro - The Castle of the Oswaldo Cruz Foundation 
2) Rio de Janeiro - Basilica of the Immaculate Heart of Mary
3) Salvador da Bahia - Lapinha Church.

The Church of Lapinha is full of misteries. It's completely toward to Mecca and some say it was a mosque someday! Outside, half of the church is by portuguese colonial and half neogothic architectures. The malê people could have built it, too

Enjoy.

*CHURCH OF LAPINHA - SALVADOR DA BAHIA - 33 pictures​*All are my pictures

1.	









2.	









3.	









4.	









5.	









6.	









7.	









8.	









9.	









10.









11.	









12.	









13.	









14.	









15.









Original column
16.	









17.	









18.	









Main entrance
19.	









Arab translation: "This is the house of god, this is the gate of the heaven"
20.	









21.	









Main altar
22.	









Beneath the main altar - detail
23.	









Original wall and ceiling 
24.	









25.	









26.	









27.	









Original wall painting
28.	









Original wall
29.	









Original column and wall
30.	









31.	









32.	









33.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Holy Blossom Temple, TORONTO* (It's now called St. George's Greek Orthodox Church and has been altered)




















St. George's Church by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## Universal Soulja (Mar 16, 2007)

Great Post


----------



## Deco (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice contribution, isaidso.
I hope other people can find other examples


----------

